#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜怪獸w(作者)

## 阿卡

好像很好玩所以來發發看!
提示:P網某作者、圖裡文字有提示!
因為怕有版權問題所以圖是自繪(艸 (偷偷畫人家你比較有問題吧#

----------


## カセバ

我我我竟然翻到啦！！！∑(´Дン)ノ
說出來有誰信喔www
モンスターズユニバーシティ的標籤翻了10頁，MU又翻了10頁
然後ランドール翻到第7頁終於找到了！
井口病院，ID：950277
這作者根本ランドール飯www
是說這自畫像挺萌的w

----------

